# Druckversion erstellen / Ergebnisse in neuem Fenster



## FabianLurz (4. Jun 2012)

Hallo Leute,
und zwar möchte ich die Ergebnisse meiner Berechnung in ein neues Fenster bringen (kann auch gerne ein Thumbnail sein). Für die Druckversion habe ich mir einfach ein zweites CSS erstellt mit dem Zusatz media="print". Das funktioniert eigentlich super. Nun hätte ich doch gerne die Möglichkeit mit window.open(this) ein Stylesheet einzuspielen. Wenn ich nur window.open(this) mache öffnet er ja einfach das gleiche nochmal (nicht verwunderlich). Nur möchte ich, dass er jetzt das zweite Stylesheet nimmt (also im Fenster) und nicht das erste. Ist sowas möglich? Wenn nein....gibt es bessere Lösungen? Den Code in eine zweite HTML-Datei packen halte ich für unsauber.
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Evil-Devil (4. Jun 2012)

Deine Seite ist vermutlich mit PHP oder eine anderen Scriptsprache aufgebaut oder? Falls ja könntest du einen zusätzlichen Parameter angeben der das Stylesheet mit einbindet.

Alternativ sollte es aber schon genügen das Stylesheet für den Drucker gänzlich mit zu schleifen. Wenn ich das bisher richtig verstanden habe nutzt der Browser dies beim Druckbefehl entsprechend selbstständig.


----------



## delphiking1980 (5. Jun 2012)

ich habe soetwas ähnliches mit JQuery gelöst ist eigentlich ganz einfach.

Erstelltst ein neues Dokument und in ein vorher definierten DIV container ladest du dein HTML den Stylesheet für die Druckansicht bindest du wie jedes andere in den Head bereich ein und so funktioniert das wunderbar. Gerne kann ich dir auch ein kleines Codebeispiel geben.


----------

